# Pioneer vsx-21txh



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

I need remote Help ????? I went to reset it and it wouldn't do anything. so I turned the rec off Now the remote won't work NOTHING.. Please help


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Try this: Resetting the remote control presets
This will erase all preset remote control preset codes and
programmed buttons.
1 Check the operation selector switch to MAIN.
2 Press Remote
3 Press and hold REMOTE SETUP, then release it after
the LED flashes twice.
4 Use the number buttons to enter 9, 8, 1.
The LED flashes four times to indicate that the resetting
Took a while to download the Manual.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok tried that still nothing it won't work it at all???? Is there so trick to this???


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have not had a Pioneer AVR for a few years so I am not familiar with your Model. However, the Reset should work. As should taking out the Batteries. Does the RC light up? Or is it completely dead?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

No It does light up, just like you said, I also tried taking the batteries out but it won't go back to working??
I'll just let you know alil of what I was doing... long story short trying to hook up the zone 2 .it wouldn't let me do it so I went into the remote setting part and was trying to change things around and thats when it stopped working. At that time it was telling me about codes, but i see nothing that says to reset remote.
hope you know what I'm talking about?????????


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Reset Procedure that I posted should do the trick. Have you tried it yet?


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes I did what you said I've also tried what is in the book ..No luck


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I wish I had more info to offer. At least it is just the Remote Control and not the AVR itself. A call to Pioneer in the Morning sounds in order.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Pioneer had issues with their remotes "The power on bug" which seemed to affect the Elite 21/23 models more then their other Elite models and the only way to fix this issue was with firmware according to Pioneer which means you need to take it to an authorized Pioneer repair center for the update. Make sure you have a copy of your receipt from the authorized Pioneer dealer you bought it from or you will be stuck paying for the repair.


----------

